# entretien et maintenance



## cl109

Hola!
¿Cuál es la diferencia entre estas dos palabras? ¿Las dos se pueden traducir como mantenimiento?

¡Gracias!


----------



## Domtom

-
Planteas una cuestión delicada, complicada. Lo digo porque creo que los mismos franceses confunden ambas cosas (a veces las creen palabras sinónimas) en el supuesto que te refieras, como creo (corrígeme si me equivoco) a dos niveles de competencia profesional.

Me parece que *homme d'entretien *es menos categoría profesional que *homme (o technicien) de maintenance.* La palabra _entretien_ se parece a la de _entretenimiento_. Un hombre que se "entretiene" con tareas no muy difíciles, que no han requerido muchos estudios. Pero _maintenance_ supone saber mantener en condiciones, lo que, según qué cosa hay que mantener, requiere muchos conocimientos, competencia y profesionalidad. Por ejemplo, para mantener un sistema de videovigilancia, no cualquiera puede hacerlo. Hay que ser un técnico. Si hay una avería en la central de dicho sistema, se requiere una cierta cualificación para subsanarla.

También es posible, creo, que a veces se diga _maintenance_ en vez de _entretien _por aquel temor de no decir las cosas por su nombre, ya sabes, lo de los eufemismos. El lenguaje de las oficinas de empleo en Francia, se ve muy afectado en este sentido, yo personalmente creo que es un verdadero abuso de los eufemismos, y en general no soy amigo de la idea que hay que usar eufemismos, porque las cosas son como son, y hay que decir las cosas por su nombre con respeto, cierto, pero sin necesidad de un temor exagerado a ofender siempre a alguien, pero esto ya sería otro debate y ya me salgo de tu pregunta. Pero por ejemplo un barrendero no lo llaman un barrendero, sino... *technicien de surfaces* !!


----------



## cl109

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta, me resultó de lo más interesante. Creo que en este caso voy a resolverlo traduciéndolo como "cuidado y mantenimiento de..."  (le nettoyage est une opération d' entretien et de maintenance des locaux...) o simplemente "mantenimiento", pero entiendo que las dos palabras se refieren a distintas categorías en cuanto a la capacidad profesional para realizar una tarea. Gracias por tus ejemplos.
Saludos!


----------



## ulala_eu

Salut! Est-ce que quelqu'un peut m'expliquer la difference entre "maintenance" et "entretien"? Je les ai cherché mais je trouve toujours la même traduction: mantenimiento. Je suis en train de traduire une liste sur les activité d'une commune française et on parle, par example, de "l'entretien de terrains" et après dit seulement "maintenance". Merci pur l'aide. 
<*///><


----------



## yserien

He consultado varios diccionarios y tengo la impresión de que ambos términos son casi sinónimos en muchas cosas y en otras sinónimos del todo. A saber : conservar, guardar en su estado una cosa,una situación.....(Esto es sólo una opinión, espera otras)


----------



## paz-paix

hola!
yo trabajé varios años como traductora para una consultora ferroviaria belga y siempre traduje "entretien" et "maintenance" como "mantenimiento".
El matiz que encuentro entre ambos términos franceses es que "maintenance" es más específico y técnico, está ligado a cosas complejas como maquinaria, plomería, etc. En cambio, "entretien" es más amplio y sirve también para referirse al cuidado de cosas simples como ropa. Pero es una impresión intuitiva, nada fundada. Quizás un francófono/a pueda aportar más precisión.
A los fines de tu traducción, creo que te contesté. Muchos saludos!
paz


----------



## paz-paix

Acabo de encontrar un hilo que aborda la misma cuestión! La respuesta del "experto" es mucho más completa y correcta que la mía...

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=488559


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Estoy de acuerdo con *paz-paix*. 

Pese a que, en muchas situaciones *entretien* es usado como sinónimo de *maintenance*, es más generalista, menos específico.

En la industria, por ejemplo, donde el *mantenimiento* es una operación vital para el buen funcionamiento de máquinas y sistemas, existen tres niveles de mantenimiento: 

- maintenance prédictive
- maintenance préventive 
- maintenance corrective

Los equivalentes en español son exactamente los mismos.

En ese contexto, en español solo existe la palabra *mantenimiento* (*entretien* es un _falso amigo_ -*faux ami*- de *entretenimiento*).


----------



## Domtom

-
Tengo un diccionario técnico, pero no dispongo de la parte _francés-español_, por lo que no puedo contrastar nuestras opiniones buscando directamente *entretien* y luego *maintenance*. Pero sí tengo el tomo de _español-francés _(1), y según que veo en éste, la palabra *mantenimiento* existe, pero también la de *entretenimiento*. 

1) Dice que *entretener* cuando tiene el sentido de *mantener* (y este diccionario no da más sentidos que éste, como si en el mundo de la técnica no pudiese concebirse otra acepción) es *entretenir*.

2) Cuando *entretenimiento* es lo mismo que *mantenimiento*, o sea, según dice, cuando se refiere a “conservación”, en francés es *entretien*.

3) Nombra varios “entretenimientos” en español: _entretenimiento casi nulo_, _entretenimiento costoso_, _entretenimiento de máquinas_, _entretenimiento mínimo_, _entretenimiento preventivo_, y alguno más. Los traduce, respectivamente, por: _entretien pratiquement nul_, _entretien coûteux_, _entretien de machines_, _entretien minime_, _entretien préventif_.

4) *mantenimiento* en el sentido de conservación, lo traduce por *entretien* o *mantien* en el sentido de maintenance.

5) *mantenimiento*, según de que se trate lo traduce por *maintenance*, *manutention*, *maintien*, *entretien* ... 


(1)
H. MINK: *Diccionario Técnico, *Tomo II Español-Francés, Herder, Barcelona, 2ª edición, 1992, 1355 páginas. Páginas 715 y 790.
-


----------



## Víctor Pérez

No seré yo, *Domtom*, el que ponga en tela de juicio lo que dice el diccionario que mencionas, faltaría más. Solo diré que, en mi larga carrera profesional involucrada con industrias de todo tipo, jamás oí en España entretenimiento por mantenimiento.


----------



## Domtom

Entretenimiento por mantenimiento cuando se refiere a conservación.

Pero verdad es que, en Google, por cada 2 páginas encontradas con "entretenimiento de máquinas", hay 145 con "mantenimiento de máquinas", y Google un poquito refleja la realidad .


----------



## ulala_eu

Muchísimas gracias a todos/as. Creo al final pondré "mantenimiento" en los dos casos


----------



## Domtom

Hola, *Ulala*:

De acuerdo, pero una pregunta por favor.

Si por ejemplo tuvieses que traducir

_responsable de la maintenance et entretien de tout le parc d'engin._

¿cómo lo harías?


----------



## ulala_eu

Ai, ahí me pillas!  En mi caso no tengo ese problema, pero yo creo que seguiría el consejo de cl109 en el hilo de la misma cuestión que dijo pazpax y lo traduciría por "reponsable del cuidado y mantenimiento de todo ..." (no sé la traducción de "parc d'engin").


----------



## Domtom

Sí, estoy de acuerdo, me parece una buena traducción.


----------



## yserien

He consultado con amigos españoles y me han dicho que "entretenimiento" sólo tiene el sentido de entretener, divertir. Lo "otro" es un galicismo, o sea un falso amigo (del idioma)


----------



## Maimai

Buenos dias!
Querría saber si en español se dice (en el contexto del departamento de mantenimiento de una empresa) la expresion "operación de mantenimiento" o "acción de mantenimiento" o... no sé que... 
Gracias por su ayuda!
maimai


----------



## siibert

Maimai,  "operación de mantenimiento" es un termino más correcto.

En línea con lo que se dice más arriba, para "entretien" yo le daría un concepto más cercano a conservar en buen estado general, y "maintenance" cuando ya pasa más allá de un engrase, limpieza y poco más.

En un mantenimiento en condiciones, cada cierto tiempo se llegaría a desmontar la máquina por completo, revisar piezas y volver a montarla.  Esto sería el extremo del mantenimiento, que dependiendo de la precisión de la máquina hay que hacer más a menudoo menos.


Saludos


----------



## GURB

Hola


> En línea con lo que se dice más arriba, para "entretien" yo le daría un concepto más cercano a conservar en buen estado general, y "maintenance" cuando ya pasa más allá de un engrase, limpieza y poco más.


M. Moliner está completamente de acuerdo contigo.
Entretenimiento: 
*3* Acción de sostener una cosa en actividad o en uso: "Le cuesta mucho dinero el entretenimiento del palacio. Los gastos de entretenimiento de la maquinaria".  Sostenimiento.
Mantenimiento:
*2* Conjunto de cuidados necesarios para que algo se mantenga o siga funcionando con normalidad: "El servicio de mantenimiento de una empresa".
Se nota, que como en francés la diferencia entre ambas palabras es mínima pero existe.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Insisto en que no seré yo quién enmiende la plana a los diccionarios pero, a lo que modestamente me refiero más arriba, es que, en España, ningún profesional dirá entretener por *mantener* ni por *conservar*.


----------



## GURB

Hola
No quiero contradecir a Víctor, seguro que está en lo cierto, sin embargo me parece  de interés la lectura de este artículo para zanjar definitivamente la cuestión.
http://www.sappiens.com/imagenes/comunidades/produccion/parte_1.doc.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

GURB said:


> Hola
> No quiero contradecir a Víctor, seguro que está en lo cierto, sin embargo me parece de interés la lectura de este artículo para zanjar definitivamente la cuestión.
> http://www.sappiens.com/imagenes/comunidades/produccion/parte_1.doc.


Hola, *Gurb* (¡cuánto tiempo sin coincidir!): 

Más que estar en lo cierto, lo que intento es reflejar la realidad que me rodea a mí.

Por otro lado, si algo he aprendido en estos foros, *Gurb*, es que nunca se puede afirmar que una cuestión está definitivamente zanjada y, para ser sincero, me sorprende que seas tú quién lo diga… 

He estado examinando con mucho cariño el artículo que nos propones y que, en efecto, es de gran interés. 
Una de las primeras conclusiones que saco es que no se trata de un texto español. Con relación a entes oficiales, por ejemplo, el documento no habla en ningún momento de AENOR (la asociación oficial española de normalización) y, sin embargo, sí habla a menudo de AFNOR que, como bien sabes, es el organismo oficial de normalización francés (Association Française de Normalisation). Por otro lado, el artículo tampoco hace referencia a España y, sin embargo, sí a Francia. Así pues, sospecho D) que el documento es de origen francés, traducido al español.
Y solo así es como se puede entender que en él aparezcan tantas veces las palabras *entretenimiento* y *entretener*, como sinónimos de *mantenimiento* y *mantener*, que es como se usan en Francia. 

Para muestra, un botón extraído del artículo en cuestión:


> La aparición del termino "mantenimiento" en la industria ocurrió hacia 1950 en Estados Unidos. En Francia, se superpone progresivamente al "entretenimiento"; la muestra de anuncios que se da en las paginas 8 y 9 demuestra la sinonimia que existe actualmente.
> .


 
Sin ir tan lejos, ya vimos más arriba que esa acepción también se las da el Moliner, el DRAE y otros más. Cosa que yo no niego (faltaría plus).

Lo que siempre dije y sigo manteniendo (y perdón si me entretengo), es que yo, que me muevo mucho en el mundo industrial y en el del sector del mantenimiento, en España nunca oí usar la palabra entretenimiento por mantenimiento a ningún profesional del ramo.

Espero de verdad, *Gurb*, que esta intervención mía no zanje definitivamente la cuestión, en pro de mantener el entretenimiento de los foreros…


----------



## siibert

Siendo Español (que no Franpañol), y dedicándome profesionalmente al mundo de la industria, he tenido también contacto con temas de mantenimiento industrial y tampoco he oído ni leído hablar de "entretenimiento de un equipo".

Siempre ha sido el caso de "mantenimiento" o "puesta a punto", principalmente.


----------



## Virrey Baena

Acabo de llegar a este foro exactamente con la misma duda. Aunque veo que la cosa es un poco añeja, me ha ayudado al esclarecimiento, y a partir de los distintos aportes mi conclusión "provisional" es la siguiente:

_Maintenance_ me parece más una entelequia o abstracción, que designa genéricamente, en forma amplia a la FUNCIÓN de mantenimiento (como la del experto que conoce el tema, organiza y dirige el trabajo con la mayor idoneidad, pero sin ensuciarse las manos).

_Entretien_ se aplicaría más bien a una acción MÁS OBJETIVA, actuando sobre objetos y problemas más concretos y acotados, para conservar, mantener o reparar.

De esta forma, si en un texto francés me encuentro algo de las 2 cosas al mismo tiempo,  _entretien et maintenance_, creo que una traducción apropiada, dependiendo del contexto, podría ser "mantenimiento y reparación".

Diferente es el tema de la palabra "entretenimiento" usada en castellano por mantenimiento en algunos textos (sin descartar que en alguna parte del mundo hispanoparlante pueda también formar parte del bagage técnico coloquial). En todo caso se trata de una traducción inapropiada ("un galicismo"), pero el término se ha ido instaurando, y ahora mismo no está, que yo sepa, ni consolidado ni erradicado (habría que fijarse en la reciente ampliación importante de palabras aceptadas por la RAE).


----------



## marinadl

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Bonsoir à tous,
je n'ai jamais compris la différence exacte entre ces deux mots: maintenance et entretien. 
Entretien: Action de tenir, de conserver en bon état ; travaux, dépenses nécessaires pour y parvenir. Service chargé de maintenir en état et de réparer le matériel et les installations d'un service, d'une entreprise.
maintenance: Ensemble des opérations permettant de maintenir ou de rétablir un matériel, un appareil, un véhicule, etc., dans un état donné, ou de lui restituer des caractéristiques de fonctionnement spécifiées.
Je n'arrive pas à apprécier les différences....
Merci de m'aider. 
Marina.


----------



## Richivalen

Yo personalmente he optado por cuidado = entretien y mantenimiento = maintenance (aunque coincido en los matices)


----------

